
Pointillism – Art Generator from Image - aryamansharda
https://pointillism.digitalbunker.dev/app
======
aryamansharda
I've always been interested in computer generated art, so I built a web app to
generate pointillism art from a source image. It's my first website I've ever
made from scratch and not particularly useful, but it's entertaining. The
Pointillism script is written in Processing.

